# Yesterday's work with a trashed s250......



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of you know we had a hell of a storm come thru Kansas city.....So we were called out yesterday morning... we had a 70xt, and another guys s250... This thing was ruff.....I mean really ruff... They send my brother to go pick this thing up on some farm land... out in the middle of a field.... No GLASS in it at all.....NONE!!!! 1 tire off the rim... none of the 4 tires match..... NO fuel cap....half a seat..TOOTH BUCKET WITH 3 OR 4 TEETH..just load trucks!!!!... I am thinkng...I'm going home when he get's here and I see it...So I climb in it... dig all the snow out.. cause there is no window's... My brother says it runs.... goodluck..... It fires up... unloaded it... dig out more snow..I'm 6'1 330lbs.. need some room...  ....get the tire back on with starting fluid... go get air at the gas station....put a rag in the fuel tank...It has 3200 hrs... bobtach, both hand and foot controlls, high flow, 2 speed..... ...Can you believe!!!!! THIS WAS THE FASTEST, MOST POWERFULL, TIGHTEST MACHINE I HVE EVER OPERATED BESIDES A NEW ONE!!!!!!!!!! THIS THING IN HIGH IN THE 2 SPEED WAS THE FASTEST MACHINE I HAVE EVER OPERATED!!!!!! So I guess sometimes just cause it look like a pile of crap... don't judge it all..... He paid $8000 for it last year... I tried to buy , he said no..... I will buy a 2 speed machine now for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

and one other thing... the bucket was cracked right down the middle about 8 inches... in half.........I think the bobtact was the only thing holding the bucket together......


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Little overloaded on the trailer?


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Just because the paints bad doesnt mean they run bad, glad it worked out for ya. Putting that dodge to work huh??


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We had a T-190 we bought that demo'd like crap and nobody wanted like three years ago. Ended up with a cheap deal. Got it back to the shop and couldn't get the lead shop mech to replace a really worn sprocket and roller. Thing jumped like crazy and would shake the teeth out of yah. Anyways barely was used tell last year a foreman dropped it at the office door and tagged it out. Two new sprokets, couple rollers, and new tracks. Thing handled better then the newest models and barely had hours on it. We used the crap out of it last year and was best skidloader by far. Its funny how "crap" equipment can be fixed by one little quik fix(was just a really badily bent sprocket).


----------



## baslertrucking (Nov 7, 2009)

who loaded that dump trailer so damn high! ;-)


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of wheels are on that dodge??
Robert


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1039345 said:


> What kind of wheels are on that dodge??
> Robert


20x10's???? not sure who makes them...eagle or centerline I think, my brother bought them used for like $200 ......


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks sweet... 

Gotta love the "junk"


----------

